# Planning a cruise out of Miami 1/2/217 Guide suggestions for Miami area



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Catching a Music cruise (Moody Blues) 1/2/2017 Thinking of fishing New Years Day. What is biting that time of the year for either a DYI or guided trip. If DYI no boat so wading/pier/bank. Open to either fresh or salt. Preference for salt of course. I live in South East Texas and fish shallow flats eat for trout, reds flounder. Also open to trading trip if that's of interest.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Oops correction on date..1/2/2018


----------



## Edublund (Sep 10, 2016)

Talk to either Captain Brett Greco, or Raul Montero. Both excellent Biscayne Bay Guides


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Edublund said:


> Talk to either Captain Brett Greco, or Raul Montero. Both excellent Biscayne Bay Guides


Thanks for the info. I will check them out. Do you know if either of these 2 do any night fishing? I'm open to day or night but I'm hearing some rumors that nights can be awesome if the shrimp are migrating.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

1Fisher77316 said:


> Catching a Music cruise (Moody Blues) 1/2/2017 Thinking of fishing New Years Day. What is biting that time of the year for either a DYI or guided trip. If DYI no boat so wading/pier/bank. Open to either fresh or salt. Preference for salt of course. I live in South East Texas and fish shallow flats eat for trout, reds flounder. Also open to trading trip if that's of interest.
> Tight lines
> 1Fisher77316


Where in SETX?


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

I live in Montgomery, Texas. I fish quite a few areas of the Texas coast. Love Baffin and in a past life fished it 17/20 times a year. Now I try and make it once or twice a year usually in January/February. I night fish the Sargent area quite a bit. Love the trout under the lights. I also fish the Galveston area a fair bit. And you? What area are you in?
Tight lines! 
1Fisher77316
Mike


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Justin Hayward or John Lodge could help you out. But I am not sure how shallow the Eclipse will get you.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Cap Bob Lemay on here does nights, Biscayne and Glades. Check his reports. Sotilloa1078 also guides out of Miami.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Blue Zone said:


> Cap Bob Lemay on here does nights, Biscayne and Glades. Check his reports. Sotilloa1078 also guides out of Miami.


2nd Blue Zones recommendation for Capt Bob LeMay. If we have the same weather next year as we had this winter, Capt Bob will be on the night snook and tarpon for sure in the downtown Miami lights, and still keep you somewhat close to your cruise port.


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds more and more that Bob LeMay is the man I need to get in contact with. Thanks for the input.
1Fisher77316


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

For night time tarpon, there's no one better than Capt. Russell Kleppinger. The man is a beast. Not bashing any other guides, but no one else puts up numbers like Russell does. Russell lives on the water in Biscayne Bay and keeps his Egret on a floating dock. He knows the bay and surrounding areas and the tarpon that frequent it better than anyone. Trust me, you will not be disappointed. He also has a house in Islamorada to stay on the fish as they migrate south. 

Google him....lol

This is a video I shot fishing with him last summer down in the keys. He fishes the Keys late season, and Miami in the peak seasons. When you want to come down, you should have great fishing in Miami.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice flick Eric, as usual.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

1Fisher77316 said:


> I live in Montgomery, Texas. I fish quite a few areas of the Texas coast. Love Baffin and in a past life fished it 17/20 times a year. Now I try and make it once or twice a year usually in January/February. I night fish the Sargent area quite a bit. Love the trout under the lights. I also fish the Galveston area a fair bit. And you? What area are you in?
> Tight lines!
> 1Fisher77316
> Mike


Upper coast


----------

